# Meet the new kid-



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Her name is Arson. 

And while I know what she is, it's a secret for the rest of y'all because it amuses me and I'm mean.


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

No secret she is a stunning heartbreaker.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

pandora said:


> No secret she is a stunning heartbreaker.


She is ADORABLE, perfect, and somehow about 20 times the bite and work the working GSD pups I raised for folks were, LOL.


----------



## LMH1012 (Sep 25, 2020)

CptJack said:


> Her name is Arson.
> You
> And while I know what she is, it's a secret for the rest of y'all because it amuses me and I'm mean.


She is an absolutely stunner!!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh for cute! I can't wait until you decide to tell us what she is!


----------



## emmybear (Sep 7, 2015)

She's ridiculously adorable! Love the name!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kiran figured out how to play with her. He presents his butt/tail to her then watches over his shoulder while she wrestles with his waggy tail.

Kiran is made of pure gold, I swear.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

16 weeks. 10.5lbs. 10" tall. Pure spitfire.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

She's such a pretty beagle!


----------



## Tater33 (Aug 17, 2019)

Very cute pooch. You take great pics too.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Disclimer should be here: I'm friends with professional photographers. They take snapshots that blow mine out of the water. Most of these are that.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a couple of day in the life type clips - no training going on here, just some fetch and roaming around beside a creek (that had recently flooded and left trash everywhere, yay fun)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And since I promised i'd eventually tell you all what she is....











super mutt is peke, elkhound, and collie


----------



## Deacon.dog (Mar 8, 2020)

Interesting! One pretty girl. She sure has changed/matured a lot!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Could definitely see the dachshund from the start, and chi and beagle aren't a shock, but that's a surprising amount of lab!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, the results overall did not surprise me at all, but I stared hard at the lab -- then cackled a lot, because it's just funny.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## pomapoo_coco (Feb 27, 2021)

So adorable


----------



## MaryLouMaloney (May 17, 2018)

CptJack said:


>


That hound looks like him would have amusing personality.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's been four months and tbh I'm not doing much over here anymore, but.










she's almost a year old. she's had her first heat and is due to be spayed the fifth. she starts agility stuff later in July. she's done her first competition (Updog) and did pretty danged well. she's reliable off leash, crazy for a ball, and just the past few days discovered the joys of swimming instead of wading. she's 14" tall and 20ish lbs.

Basically, she's a fun little mutt who's turning into a cool little dog.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Ha, she's so cute! It sounds like you're having so much fun!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Good to see your name pop up! And I had no idea you got another dog months ago! She is stunning and sounds like the perfect fit for you!


----------



## ScPuppy99 (May 28, 2021)

Hello, sorry I’m late to the discussion! Arson is adorable. Can’t believe she has so much lab in her, but I am not surprised about the dachshund!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. She's a good time.










And Canyx, absolutely perfect. Kinda what you'd get if Arson and Kylie had a baby


----------



## K9luv (Oct 21, 2020)

She's so cute and honestly I thought herding breed probably because of the Merle. I guess she got a lot of chi over lab. She is very nice and a good size (for managing).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

K9luv said:


> She's so cute and honestly I thought herding breed probably because of the Merle. I guess she got a lot of chi over lab. She is very nice and a good size (for managing).


She's a pretty even mix between chi/lab/hounds/herder -- both appearance and looks. Her size is perfect. She's 22lbs, 14" and that's ideal for sturdy AND stll pick up and carry aroundable.


----------



## K9luv (Oct 21, 2020)

CptJack said:


> She's a pretty even mix between chi/lab/hounds/herder -- both appearance and looks. Her size is perfect. She's 22lbs, 14" and that's ideal for sturdy AND stll pick up and carry aroundable.


My pup is 14.5 tall at the shoulder and almost 20lbs so a similar size! I agree, it's the perfect size for me. My pup is pretty much full grown now at 11 months.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Very cute! Have fun with her. <3


----------



## ScPuppy99 (May 28, 2021)

CptJack said:


> Thanks guys. She's a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuuuuute!!


----------

